# American Muscle our Foreign Turner



## Missourian

In my youth,  it was all American Muscle...but today,  with computerization,  the tuner gives muscle a run for it's money.

So,  which side of the great debate do you come down on?


----------



## Sunni Man

Nothing beats the visceral feeling of an American muscle car big block.

Being pinned back against your seat; tires smoking; and the vibration from the motor coursing through your body; as the headers exhaust assaults your ears and the deep low sound numbs your mind.

Next best thing to sex!!   

Oh yea!!


----------



## Mad Scientist

An American V-8 *with modern electronics* to squeeze all the performance out of it!


----------



## Oddball

Third option.

I go for ass haulers like the Sunbeam Tiger...Euro designs with Detroit V8 power.

Kind of a reverse on the P-51 with the Merlin, I guess.





_*RAWWWWRRRRRRR!!*_


----------



## Mr. H.

I'm too old for this.
Happy with my Avalon.


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCvIfMu37tE]50 FOOT BURNOUT in 2000 GEM CAR 2 SEAT, STOCK MOTOR w/ NEW BATTERIES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

the air turbo charged 540hp Trans Am is one of my fav stock cars.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I had a Chevy Nova SS with a 396 4 on the floor when i was in high school.

Ported and bored out to about a 427.

That baby hauled ass

I do have an older RX7 that we're fixing up it's just as fast as my old chevy and the acceleration is better but it doesn't compare to the feel and sound of my old chevy


----------



## Moonglow

i used to rebuilt alot of roadsters and sports cars. Triumph Spitfire, X's, Spiders. Man it was great when you get a rebuilt motor installed for $250.00. Then I would sell them to Okla.Univ. students.


----------



## Missourian

Moonglow said:


> i used to rebuilt alot of roadsters and sports cars. Triumph Spitfire, X's, Spiders. Man it was great when you get a rebuilt motor installed for $250.00. Then I would sell them to Okla.Univ. students.



I've driven Ford Pickups all my life... Different years,  but always nearly the exact same configuration...inline 6 cylinder (240 or more recently 300 cid), early 3 in-the-trees,  4 speeds with dual mule granny low,  and today c4,  c5, c6 and AOD (pos) automatics .

After 20 years of dedication to this one make,  model and engine,  I'm pretty sure I can take it apart and put it back together in my sleep...but even after all these years,  there are few experiences as satisfying as the sound of the first start-up of a fresh rebuild.


----------



## nitroz

I'm mostly for American Muscle. But Jap Imports are restricted nowadays because of that gentlemen's law, so they need to be modded first.

Jap Imports can go SCARY fast when modded, it would be hard to tell if it can do better than American without a 10-20 mile straight road thats good quality. There are imports that have done 230+ at the standing mile.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V2bGDZ2M08&feature=related]701hp S2000 From Hell-Part1.flv - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zbDefxZoo8]Bugatti Veyron vs. Switzer Nissan GT-R (ORIGINAL) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmNy-ajRV0U]Supra From Hell - YouTube[/ame]


Now lets see some American cars. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1I6lMpIg-U&feature=related]800hp Procharged Vette - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI8jKx_6IdQ&feature=related]House of Boost 1300hp C6 Z06 Corvette Teaser - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gryGXnEfs-w&feature=related]Camaro ZL1 On The Track - YouTube[/ame]


And introducing the American car that knocked Bugatti on it's ass, forcing them to redesign their veyron for an additional 200 HP, the SSC Ultimate Aero.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnOh6WY4FbY]SSC Ultimate Aero - Guinness World Record Run - 255.8mph - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

American muscle.  That's why I spend most of my Saturdays bracket racing at the drag strip.  See very few imports at those events.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Muscle.  I have a 4600lb car that runs 12's in the 1/4 mile, on DOT tires and through mufflers, with the wheelcovers in place.


----------



## earlycuyler

Missourian said:


> In my youth,  it was all American Muscle...but today,  with computerization,  the tuner gives muscle a run for it's money.
> 
> So,  which side of the great debate do you come down on?



American muscle died years ago. Its only a fairy tail now.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Wow, you couldn't buy a clue if you won the lottery!

Note: you can walk into a dealer TODAY and drive out in a legit 200MPH Corvette!


----------



## earlycuyler

Jarlaxle said:


> Wow, you couldn't buy a clue if you won the lottery!
> 
> Note: you can walk into a dealer TODAY and drive out in a legit 200MPH Corvette!



But thats not American. Its Mexican you retard, thats where they make them last I looked. And I doubt seriously the horse power listed for that piece of shit. The 200 HP is nothing more then a ploy to market that Mexican trash to middle age men with cock envy.


----------



## emptystep

Had a '69 Mustang fastback with a stock 429 tuned to perfection when I was 15-16, rolled it.  Throw you back in the seat from 70 mph.
Had an S2000 from 1999 to 2010. Probably the most 'perfect' driving experience. Fast as Hell. Had to keep the RPMs 5000+. Wife trader her in for her wheels.
Now I get to drive the Miss's E350 when lucky. If you know how to handle her that thing will fly like a bandit in and out of traffic.
I just got a dirt bike so I can try to break my neck and not have to worry about the rules.


----------



## earlycuyler

emptystep said:


> Had a '69 Mustang fastback with a stock 429 tuned to perfection when I was 15-16, rolled it.  Throw you back in the seat from 70 mph.
> Had an S2000 from 1999 to 2010. Probably the most 'perfect' driving experience. Fast as Hell. Had to keep the RPMs 5000+. Wife trader her in for her wheels.
> Now I get to drive the Miss's E350 when lucky. If you know how to handle her that thing will fly like a bandit in and out of traffic.
> I just got a dirt bike so I can try to break my neck and not have to worry about the rules.



You will have more fun with the dirt bike any way. I am pinching every penny to save for one.


----------



## Jarlaxle

earlycuyler said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you couldn't buy a clue if you won the lottery!
> 
> Note: you can walk into a dealer TODAY and drive out in a legit 200MPH Corvette!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thats not American. Its Mexican you retard, thats where they make them last I looked. And I doubt seriously the horse power listed for that piece of shit. The 200 HP is nothing more then a ploy to market that Mexican trash to middle age men with cock envy.
Click to expand...


Did you "look" with a plastic bucket over that hat rack on your shoulders?  Corvettes are built in Bowling Green, Kentucky, and have been for thirty years now.  (Before that, most were built in St. Louis.  They were never built in Mexico.)  You fail utterly in all respects.


----------



## westwall

Missourian said:


> In my youth,  it was all American Muscle...but today,  with computerization,  the tuner gives muscle a run for it's money.
> 
> So,  which side of the great debate do you come down on?







There's no substitute for cubic inches!


----------



## Grandma

earlycuyler said:


> American muscle died years ago. Its only a fairy tail now.



I've worn out 3 cars with the 389 Pontiac engine I inherited from the parents. I'll get a new one to drop it into next summer.

It's not a fairy tale, it's a living legend!


----------



## earlycuyler

Grandma said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> American muscle died years ago. Its only a fairy tail now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've worn out 3 cars with the 389 Pontiac engine I inherited from the parents. I'll get a new one to drop it into next summer.
> 
> It's not a fairy tale, it's a living legend!
Click to expand...


Thats good, I drove a ford ranger that got to 200,500 miles. Loved that truck. But before the bailout, GM, Dodge, and chevy were being assembled in Mexico. The bailout just made me hate them more. Other then the ford, Jap rides have been the most reliable rides I have ever had. May not get 900 horsepower but I really dont need that. Used to be a big Jeep guy, but they have went down the tubes to all the way down to the dealerships where I would have to go to buy the stupidest parts. With the jap rides, Nissan Pathfinder specifically, All the parts are at the parts store, and when I do have to go to a dealership, the counter guys have a clue what im after, and where its at. It took a long time for me to change over, but I did. The last Jeep I had was recalled twice to have the transmission swapped. The first one they put the same model of bad transmission in that needed replaced. So as for warranty work, recalls, durability and so on the imports just have it for the most part. A Ford is about the only American vehicle I would consider.


----------



## Grandma

Those I talk to like the new Fords better than the others too, including a guy that runs a car rental operation.


----------



## blakecain

There is no replacement for displacement!  I have been a loyal ford owner my whole life and love the "American Muscle".


----------



## Pasco08

Ford Mustang 5.0 FTW or just the Ford GT


----------



## Salt Jones

Pasco08 said:


> Ford Mustang 5.0 FTW or just the Ford GT



I have this:






and this:






I love them both, but the Boss 302 is a great ride and with the restrict plates removed from the side exhaust and the track key tune it's even better.


----------



## Pasco08

Salt Jones said:


> Pasco08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ford Mustang 5.0 FTW or just the Ford GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both, but the Boss 302 is a great ride and with the restrict plates removed from the side exhaust and the track key tune it's even better.
Click to expand...


I have a 07 GT Love it. But the 5.0's and boss's are just sick.


----------



## Salt Jones

Pasco08 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasco08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ford Mustang 5.0 FTW or just the Ford GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both, but the Boss 302 is a great ride and with the restrict plates removed from the side exhaust and the track key tune it's even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a 07 GT Love it. But the 5.0's and boss's are just sick.
Click to expand...


The 08 Bullitt is a 4.6, but the handling package and the exhaust note are great. I got the 2013 Boss 302 a couple months ago and it's great for driving through the mountains in Northern Arizona. Plus you get do a day of high performance driving:

"Buying a Mustang has always been a unique experience but with the new Boss® 302, the experience now goes to eleven. As part of a new complimentary program offered through Team Mustang and Ford Racing, owners of the new Boss® 302 will be entitled to an on-track driving experience to learn just what their car is capable of on and off the track."

"The Boss Track Attack, conducted by the Ford Racing High Performance Driving School at Miller Motorsports Park, features a full Boss immersion, driving instruction and plenty of track time with racers and professional instructors. The experience is designed to give Boss owners a comprehensive, hands-on look at exactly what their cars are capable of  and just how much fun they can be."

http://www.bosstrackattack.com/about.html


----------



## Jarlaxle

westwall said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my youth,  it was all American Muscle...but today,  with computerization,  the tuner gives muscle a run for it's money.
> 
> So,  which side of the great debate do you come down on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no substitute for cubic inches!
Click to expand...


My wife has a little V6 cranking out more than 800HP that begs to differ!  The replacement is *positive manifold pressure!*


----------



## Fun

America


----------

